# Confused Expat



## dignityinshambles (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, TAM was miracle worker a few years ago during divorce. So, I will try again....

Three years divorced, 16 months ago offered opportunity to leave Ohio for 2 year assignment and job of lifetime in South America. Two weeks after move, met a wonderful, local woman. We fell deeply in love and have been together ever since.

Now, the bad news...time for me to come back to US at end of 2016. Have spoken to her about and she is not sure she wants to move. But, is thinking about. I know when the decision point comes, she will decline. She has kids who are in university and rooted here, and she very, very close family relationships.

Thus, am thinking about breaking it off - but, I love her and she will be devastated.

In addition to all this....after divorce, lost about 100 pounds. All of a sudden became desirable to the opposite sex and reveled in that for awhile. Am thinking it would be fun to be single, desired and on the prowl again.

Advise much appreciated!!


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

dignityinshambles said:


> ....after divorce, lost about 100 pounds. All of a sudden became desirable to the opposite sex and reveled in that for awhile. Am thinking it would be fun to be single, desired and on the prowl again.


WOW! A nice easy one.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

What's the problem, she doesn't want to move and long distance relationships usually don't work. You two aren't married so just move on. If she was so devastated if you break up with her she would move to be with you.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

if she really is the love of your life, that's the answer.

if not, then that's the answer.

how do you know if she's the love of your life? if you don't, then that's the answer


----------

